# Crash, I need advice...



## PJ o' Riordan (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for some advice for a rig I put together. MBorad is P6T SE; i7 920 SLBEJ D0 stepping; 6Gb Dominator TR3X6G1600C8D; Crosair TX650W psu; EVGA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 ssc; WD Caviar Black 640; Thermalright TRUE Black120 with 2 Noctua NF-P12 for push/pull; Cooler Master Cosmos PURE case; Zalman ZM-MFC2 fan controler regulating the 5 case fans;

Now I've been using this rig for rendering. So I OC to 3.9 (idel temps 39-45, Full load 68-74) and have been using this config for 4 months or so. Prime95 ran Blend stable for 6 hours 30 odd minutes, with no errors. So I was under the impression the rig is somewhat stable.

But... there is always a butt

Of late my rig has crashed while in game (no other time), on the odd time I do play lol. So I went about trying to identify the problem. I started with the BIOS and reset it (removed the battary). Then I ran memtest86 v3.2 and tested each module separately. I rotated them in each slot and then grouped as 6Gb. I only ran one pass but I got no errors. I tested the HHD with Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for bad sectors and I got no errors. I have also made the assumtion that if prime95 ran for the above time that my core is ok so that would leave me with the Mboard or the GFXcard.

And for it to crash again on stock has me a little worried, so any advice I really would appricate it. Many thanks in advance...
Pj.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, where did you take the temp readings from? Do check the BIOS for accurate temps (no overclock to check those) and report them back here so we know the more normal idle temps. Actually, anything over 60C is what I consider hot, so you may want to consider why it is that hot. While in the bios, also check the voltage and report back.


----------



## PJ o' Riordan (Jul 12, 2005)

bios and temps, and as I mentioned recent crashes have been while using stock settings. Also drivers are using current versions.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

PJ o' Riordan said:


> bios and temps, and as I mentioned recent crashes have been while using stock settings. Also drivers are using current versions.


No, you need to go into the bios for the temps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep you need to get the most accurate readings for the cpu and that is in the BIOS.

With your overclock did you:

Set the pci-e frequency to 100? if you did not do it.
Manually set the ram voltages to what the manufacturer states? if you did not do it.
have you tried upping the voltage VCORE? if you have not do it and stress test again with the full on cpu test.
Have you entered the ram timmings manually? This is optional but preffered.

For an i7 you can go past 60 degrees actually intel state 80 is your max but I would also consider anything past 60 as hot.


----------

